# puppies



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Well someone 'dumped' some puppies on my doorstep! theyre about 7 weeks old and becoming very confident and playful, theres quite a bit of land here but I already have 3 dogs and my problem is finding the money to feed them, if anyone would like a pup they are free to good forever homes and must be nuetered/castrated when they are between 5-8 months old,

I know its difficult finding homes so alternatively if anyone knows of somewhere or someone that can help with the cost of feeding etc that would be of help too,

A couple of weeks ago I found 3 newborn kittens crying and tied up tight in a plastic carrier bag at the bottom of the skip, a very nice vet put them to sleep and wouldnt accept payment, it was heartbreaking, when is this cruelty going to end!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It would help if you said where you are situated Sherry


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> It would help if you said where you are situated Sherry


Sorry, yes of course :doh: I am situated in the Albufeira district, Thanks


----------

